# Fittings



## bsanut (Jan 16, 2005)

On my 23rs I have noticed to plastic pipe fittings with screw on caps beneath the trailer next to the Grey and Black water pipes. One appers to be filled with RV antifreeze. Can someone tell me what these are for? Apparantly I missed this in the walk thru.

Thanks


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Mine has 3. One is fresh water tank drain, other 2 are low-point drains. (drain the system pipes)


----------



## Drifter (Aug 22, 2004)

These two are the low points for your plumbing system. When you need to drain the whole system (i.e. winterizing) open these up and the plumbing will drain (well almost) you'll still have a (little water in the traps). There is another drain for the fresh water further aft behind the street side wheels. Just opening the tank valves will not completely drain the system.

drifter


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

They answered it before I could.....shucks.

Tim


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

next time.


----------



## bsanut (Jan 16, 2005)

bsanut said:


> On my 23rs I have noticed to plastic pipe fittings with screw on caps beneath the trailer next to the Grey and Black water pipes. One appers to be filled with RV antifreeze. Can someone tell me what these are for? Apparantly I missed this in the walk thru.
> 
> Thanks
> [snapback]30295[/snapback]​


Thanks for the info


----------

